# MK4 Jetta Projectors



## E30Bimmer (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello,

Kind of new to the VW's. Looking for a set of aftermarket or OEM prejectors for the Jetta. I just want prejectors so I can install HID's with them. Anybody know any sites where I can get them or manufacturer part #'s? Also does DEPO carry a set-up like this w/o any angel eyes or smoked features?
As for the HID's, do I need to be aware of anything as far as hooking these up and the DRL's on the Jettas. I'm coming from BMW's so I know things are a little different. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## E30Bimmer (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Projectors (E30Bimmer)*

Also for the tails, does Depo or anybody else make the 04'+ style taillights for these cars?


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Projectors (E30Bimmer)*

As far as projector headlights go, I would say about 95% of them have "angel eyes" or "halos". However these features CAN be disabled. Some pretty good looking and reasonably priced projector heads with angel eyes are: 
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=113 
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=446
Now if you really don't want halos or angel eyes and you have some good money to spare you could get a set of O.E.M. HID replica housings, such as:
http://www.20squared.com/catal...d=125 

Then as far as HID conversions I would HIGHLY recommend just buying one with the correct bulb size off of eBay. Just make sure to look at the sellers feedback. The last HID conversion kit I purchased was from eBay user name "hiking1978" and there eBay store: http://stores.ebay.com/Xeaz
Well I hope this helps, I had the same question when I first got my Jetta GLX and so I hope what I found out help a fellow dubber.


----------



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

If you are thinking about projectors/hid you should consider doing a retrofit, the projectors that come in aftermarket headlights don't usually work very well with HID. With OEM hid projectors you can get a very nice output. http://www.hidplanet.com has some good info on this


----------



## E30Bimmer (Jul 6, 2008)

I can only dream of getting OEM HID retrofits. The projectors alone for a good set of TSX one's or E46 M3's would cost an arm and a leg. 
As for the projectors from 20squared. Is there anything different other than plug and play with my HID kit I buy?


----------



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

not really... retro or drop in are pretty much your only choices. I would get some good halogen bulbs personally


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (red slushie)*

Well I personally brought a set of the Parts4Euro.com:
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=446
And I honestly couldn't be happier, the cutoff is great and the brightness (6000K bulb) is perfect. and the whole setup cost me just above $300. So I would HIGHLY recommend this setup. I swapped out the halogen angel eye bulbs for some nice white LED ones and they look great.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (E30Bimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Bimmer* »_I can only dream of getting OEM HID retrofits. The projectors alone for a good set of TSX one's or E46 M3's would cost an arm and a leg. 
As for the projectors from 20squared. Is there anything different other than plug and play with my HID kit I buy?

TSX projectors are a little better than the E46 ones. I just picked up a set of OEM E46 bi-xenon projectors for $120. If you have the time and are good with your hands, a retrofit would cost around $400 for a good set of projectors, bulbs/ballasts/ignitors, and a spare set of headlights.
Decided to do a retrofit this winter. Gives me a full 3-4 months to work on them before spring hits. 










_Modified by 6stringdesigns at 10:43 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## BoraGLXXX (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (6stringdesigns)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4018592
FK HID Projectors for sale


----------



## rolerboy7 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re:HID Retrofit for MKIV Jetta*

I just got done with a retrofit for my TDI Jetta and they are AMAZING both in quality and fit! Very glad I did them. I tooled around ordering them from some of the above mentioned websites but couldn't bring myself to spend the +$1200. Ended up going through a retrofitter.
All I had to do was send the housings to him, pay pal a reasonable fee for the retrofit and they were back within a week or so. The cutoff is pristine, did a clear lens swap out and used Infinity FX35 BiXenons. 
If you still would like I can send you is info and you can contact him directly
Jp


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Re:HID Retrofit for MKIV Jetta (rolerboy7)*

Hey I was wondering if i coul get that info from you? and does anybody know if i can use an HID kit with a set of Spyder Projectors with Dual Halos?







I just ordered the ones with the black housings.


----------



## MSFerrariF1 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Re:HID Retrofit for MKIV Jetta (rolerboy7)*

Hi JP,
Would you mind emailing me that info? [email protected]
BTW, how much did you pay for the labor?
ThankS!!!


----------



## aljinn99 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Projectors (ukferrari)*

Thanks for posting those websites ukferrari, just have a quick question about the "option" part in them. What is the difference between the Lucid 4300K HID Kit and the Lucid 6000K HID Kit?








http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=113


_Modified by aljinn99 at 1:54 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Projectors (aljinn99)*

the "K" number is the color temperature. Here is a chart showing the differences.
http://www.delonixradar.com.au...r.jpg


----------



## slow_key (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (red slushie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red slushie* »_If you are thinking about projectors/hid you should consider doing a retrofit, the projectors that come in aftermarket headlights don't usually work very well with HID. With OEM hid projectors you can get a very nice output. http://www.hidplanet.com has some good info on this

dose anyone have an e-mail for the admins there I signed up but never got an e-mail to activate my account in the forums


----------



## aljinn99 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks that helped out quite a bit


----------



## dmarstroker (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Re:HID Retrofit for MKIV Jetta (rolerboy7)*

would you be able to pm me with that info also please ?


----------

